# Cops are painted as bad guys



## gmbellew (Aug 11, 2004)

while i am all for personal responsibility, i have to disagree a little bit. i think proper protocol for law enforcement officers in a situation like this would be for them to call an ambulance for medical assistance, take her to a hospital, post a guard at the door, and take her to jail later after she gets medical treatment.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Go to Foxnews.com and read the whole story. That lady has just gotten rich.
This should be moved to the campfire section.


----------



## searchwiser (Feb 2, 2007)

*She may of not been a Outstanding Person*

Just Because she wasnt a upmost outstanding Lady doent mean she should be treated that way. Who knows maybe the Dr could of saved it 30 Min ealier. I lost a child this way 3 yrs ago and it aint fun.:mg:


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

In this case, the cops are indeed the bad guys. The warrents that the woman had were not for murder or robbery or any offense that required her to be rushed off to jail and her needs ignored. It is not up to the cops to decide if they should beleave her or not. I bet the cops wished they had call an ambulance now. The cops, for whatever reason, were very insensitive and should pay the price for their lack of training or prejudice in this case.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, they should believe everyone they stop, because I'm sure people who have numerous warrants would never lie about anything. I'm sorry. Yeah. hindsight is twenty twenty. I'll bet the woman wishes she would have done things differently too. The police were doing their job. Their job, I don't believe is to hold suspects' hands and coddle them. Who's to blame here, really? I mean think about it. If this woman had a trunk full of cocaine, THEN would the police be justified? It doesn't make a bit of difference. She broke the law (or is suspected of doing so), and so she has some consequences. End of story.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Buksknr53 said:


> In this case, the cops are indeed the bad guys. The warrents that the woman had were not for murder or robbery or any offense that required her to be rushed off to jail and her needs ignored. It is not up to the cops to decide if they should beleave her or not. I bet the cops wished they had call an ambulance now. The cops, for whatever reason, were very insensitive and should pay the price for their lack of training or prejudice in this case.


Prejudice huh. You should hold Al Sharptons hand and protest with him because im sure those white cops wanted this to happen. Police have a hard enough job as it is and people like you who dont know the whole story are way to quick to judge.


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

*Asinine Posts by people who don't think.....*

All of you hardliners always..on every hunting board I have always been on spout crap before you think.....let's play what if...

What if your daughter did something really stupid in college, went to jail...but never got the notice to go to court.....6 years later she is married and pregnant...she is bleeding and going to the hospital. You are supposed to meet her there...she never shows. Turns out she is stopped for speeding..way over...her tag expired the day before (or whatever violation you want..doesn't matter) and they haul her off to jail....your grandchild dies.....

Now do you say tough ****...you little criminal. Everyone spouts off commonsense etc...well ain't it obvious there are alot of cops who don't have it. The MORAL thing to do would have been to call an ambulance, followed her to the hospital and then arranged for custody after the checkup. The only way it should be handled any differently is if she was armed and firing at the police. 

Next time think before you type.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

All I am saying is you dont know the facts of the case. You saw what the media wanted you to see not the whole story. The media does like to build and twist this stuff up to benefit themselvs. They will puposely leave info out so you only see how wrong the cops were even though they may be right. Did the cops do something wrong? let the judge hear the evidence and decide that. You cant because you were not there. So in the mean time :zip:
And by the way this is a forum where people can post an opinion so you should not call people asinine or hardliners. If you dont like hunting boards because we all spout crap please feel free to leave. Next time think before you type.


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

*Think...*

I gave you a hypo that should have gotten you out of your insulated box...it didn't. That tells me all I need to know. You are right you got your opinion and I got mine. Mine's right :wink: 

Now tell me what you would do if you were in my hypo and this happened :confused2: 

Would you be singing a different tune maybe???

And yes I know the media likes to build and twist stuff just like political parties like to twist stuff.

Oh and like the others...my wife miscarried due to a stupid mistake by the so called professional medical field...did I sue? NO. Should I? Hell yes. Until you go through it you haven't got a leg to stand on...period. Life is not black and white like Fox News portrays. Period.


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

*Department Policy*

I was very surprised when I saw the video. Because of my profession, I am usually the first to defend law enforcement when these discussions occur. Most departments have a policy that if someone is injured, they have to receive medical attention before being booked into jail. Usually, this is because any medical attention received after being booked is finaced by the jail's department. I was not there and therefore can not say what I would have done in that situation. My experience has been that officers usually try to error on the side of caution in these situations by just calling an ambulance and letting the medical people make the call. There are always two sides to every story, but taking the video at face value, there might have been other options here.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

There's a similar case that happened a couple of days ago. Woman raped...woman arrested. I guess she should just take her medicine right? There are mistakes made in the recording of fines....everyone is human...the problems come when no one is willing to budge even though they see the path they are taking is wrong. In this case..the woman paid her fine, was a juvenile, etc. but yet the court did nothing to remove it from her record and even issued a warrant. Now she not only has to deal with a rape but also the arrest and possible pregnancy (due to some person's religious beliefs being forced on her). But I guess life sucks and she should just suck it up. 

There is the law and then there is the spirit of the law and being a decent human being recognizing the plight of another human being. There's that saying about walking in someone else's shoes.

Now I will :zip: :wink:


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Littleyellow let me first say that I am sorry to hear about you and your wifes loss. No I never did go through anything like that and I pray I never do. But I never once said the cops made the right move in this case. I only saw a split second of this on the news while I was on my way out the door but I have this strange feeling there might be more to this what we see on TV. I could be wrong it does happen:wink: . You talk about walking in other peoples shoes. Try walking in the officers shoes in this day and age. They are the only people who are guilty until proven innocent in this country. Like the post by buksknr earlier in this thread who calls them prejudice and had lack of training. He came to that decision a little on the quick side if you ask me. Any little mistake they make (and i am not saying this incident was a little mistake) and they are on TV getting blasted by anyone and everyone. But dial 911 and tell the dispatcher someone has a machine gun and is at your front door gues who will show up. I respect that and I think it would be fair to hear their side of the story first. Now its time for me to go back to my insuulated box.


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

I understand what you are saying about the rough job and its pitfalls but I also understand that when I choose a job I know or should know what I am getting into. That being said....the overwhelming majority of cops do the right thing...it's just like any other occupation..lawyers, doctors, cops...etc...you almost never hear the positive, just the bad. But in this case..unless the lady had a gun pointed at a cop...she should have gotten medical treatment. Sometimes cops make mistakes...it happens. And you're right...I don't want to walk in their shoes...but per the professor I will have to ride with em this semester. I can't wait :tongue: :wink: "Cops" here we come.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

camotoe said:


> On CNN this morning, there's a bit about a woman who was stopped by police for having a fake temp. tag in her car window. She "pleads" 21 times for help because she's pregnant and bleeding, and the stop takes about a half hour. Eventually (at the hospital) she gives birth to a 3 mo. old fetus who dies. Now I've had a kid who died, and I am not making light of that situation. I feel bad that this has happened, but what gripes me is how somehow, "the cops are to blame". This woman had outstanding warrants. Maybe the responsibility was on her to not be violating laws. The police were doing their job. You watch...ACLU or other (peta types) will be jumping on the bandwagon and painting the police as the reason this happened. When will people ever take responsibility for themselves?


An officer of the laws' job is to serve and protect the hands which feed them (the public). In this case, they neither served nor protected the woman (a member of the public). Yes, they are the bad guys here, but that does not mean that all cops are bad. So, to all you who thinks all cops are good and their jobs are too hard, get off you high horses because there are some very bad cops and whichever cops think their job is too hard, they should take up another profession, the public is better off without them.


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ageed!*



gmbellew said:


> while i am all for personal responsibility, i have to disagree a little bit. i think proper protocol for law enforcement officers in a situation like this would be for them to call an ambulance for medical assistance, take her to a hospital, post a guard at the door, and take her to jail later after she gets medical treatment.


YUP!


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

*agreed!*



Buksknr53 said:


> In this case, the cops are indeed the bad guys. The warrents that the woman had were not for murder or robbery or any offense that required her to be rushed off to jail and her needs ignored. It is not up to the cops to decide if they should beleave her or not. I bet the cops wished they had call an ambulance now. The cops, for whatever reason, were very insensitive and should pay the price for their lack of training or prejudice in this case.


YES !!


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

*Oats Running through the BULL!*



lunghit said:


> Prejudice huh. You should hold Al Sharptons hand and protest with him because im sure those white cops wanted this to happen. Police have a hard enough job as it is and people like you who dont know the whole story are way to quick to judge.


That's just so much COW! My best friends son's , Both NYC Detectives( who are like my nephews) both agree that if you want the job , DO IT RIGHT ! they also are taken to task on drug bust and etc. THEY DO IT RIGHT!! 
SO IF you want the job ! DO IT RIGHT!!!


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

To digress just a little, there was a case here a few years ago where a driver was pulled over for a moving violation , the driver (a 300plus# black man began to run. The police (Caucasian) chased him approx 1/2 mile before they tackled and cuffed him. He fought them vigorously while they were cuffing him. While they were checking him out for priors he had a heart attack and died.
He had a list of outstanding warrants for his arrest. ? His mama later said he had a bad heart.

Whose fault was it that he died


----------



## nceahunter (Feb 9, 2005)

Don,

The 300 lb man made some bad choices. First don't run from the police and secondly when they catch you, don't fight with them. Did the police know why the man was running. Did he have drugs, weapons, or other items that he was not to have. I suppose that everytime the someone jumps out of a car the police should just let them run if they want to. The man knew he had a bad heart and he made his choice.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

There is good and bad of everything (i.e. good and bad lawyers :wink: ).

This is a pretty egregious example of some poor discretion. As it has been said, get her to the hospital and then follow up her warrants. I don't think our legal system endorses punishment before proper health care.

For you guys who are quick to defend this cop, think about whether the child was guilty of anything. Did he/she deserve improper health care.....then death......because of some fake registration tag?

And if anybody wants to view this from a real hard, cold, selfish perspective, who do you think pays when this lady sues the city? You got it.....the taxpayer. So, this cop is costing you money.

Personally, I think there is enough tax dollars wasted so I wouldn't personally belabor that issue. But, it does make me sick thinking this COULD have been avoided by the cop using some conservative discretion.

Conservative discretion does not exist in NYC because there are 3 cops who are being indicted for shooting a bachelor/groom around 50 times (I am not sure) when he was unarmed at his bachelor party. Another tarnish on the City's finest.......


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

You hear about this kind of thing every day, when I was a kid I thought the police were here to protect us from bad people, but in my 47 years my opinion has changed , you cannot trust a person who is allowed to lie and decieve for a living, hell that's what the crooks do isn't it? and their accepted dress.. well didn't the bad guys dress in black and wear masks, they have a position of publc trust, and I for one think it's about time they act like it, they are supposed to be here to serve us, protect us, and help us, what ever happened to that? they are their own worst enemy...Steve


----------



## SWATCOP (Oct 6, 2006)

Good job Steve you just painted every cop with the same brush. Fair...I think not. It's like Lunghit said, there may be more to the story. The news has to make stories news worthy, if not no one would watch. If the officer was in fact negligent or operated outside of policy then he should be punished. There are bad apples in every profession not just cops (I know a few). That's why I judge people on an individual basis. Light me up because I am a cop...I am used to it.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

On a lighter note here, my buddy stopped a lady who was serving in and out of lanes and driving erratically. He approached her and she began to say I have to go to the bathroom that is why I was driving like that. She says this several times and my bud goes back to the car to run the license and all. The lady has no warrants or whatever and he goes back to give her the license and he looks down and sees a hugh wet spot in her lap. I guess she was telling the truth!!! He told me he felt really bad about that but he said he guessed he was jaded from all the BS he usually hears.



Mark


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

The news neevr tells the whole story. Not all cops are bad, but then again, modst people aren't good either. Just so happens taht some of them have to catch the others.

I don't know, I just don't like alotta people so much nowadays.


----------



## spaz 85 (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to fox news in attempt to read the story but could not find it. However did find a video entitled "beat the cops-how to get out of traffic tickets" Its plain to see fox is anti-police and will always portray law enforcement in a negative way- That video is such a joke no one ever wants to accept responsibility for there actions today!!!!
Everyone is anti-law enforcement and wants nothing to do with them until there is a horrific event such as a school shooting then people hide behind them and look to them for protection. Sad isn't it.


----------



## SHEEPDOG81 (Apr 7, 2007)

*How Many Of You Are Law Enforcement?*

HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS POSTING ARE SWORN LAW ENFORCEMENT PERSONNEL? NOT STARTING A STORM, JUST A SIMPLE QUESTION. HOWEVER, I DO WISH TO ADD, IF YOU ARE NOT A LE OFFICER, DONT BE A MONDAY MORNING QUARTERBACK!


----------



## SHEEPDOG81 (Apr 7, 2007)

*In Addition*

Judging By Some Of The Comments On Here (only 1 Or 2) I'd Have To Say Some Of You Have A Bad Taste In Your Mouth About L.e. Perhaps Its Because You Felt You Were Innocent For Driving 55 In 25, Asked By A Patrol Officer What You Are Doing In That Dark Alley At 4 Am, Arrested For A Criminal Offense But You Were Innocent And The Le Officer Was Wrong And Out Of Line For Arresting You For Breaking The Law: ', Beleving What The Liberal Media Hosts About Police, Who Knows? But Do Realize, The General Public Will Always Forget How Much Good Le Officers Do And Always, Always Remember The Bad. Yes There Are Bad Le Officers Out There. But Not All Officers Are Bad! All Le Officers Have My Full Support. I DON'T APOLOGIZE IF I STRUCK A NERVE. GROW UP!


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the officer was wrong here and this is why I think that... first off I have several friends who are police officers and they all think the same as me in this case.. first off if there is a chance she is having a medical emmergency that should come first and formost.. if you dont believe her follow her to the E.R. or call an ambulance and go with her... then if she is lying about it then arrest her and add a charge of false info to police officer but if she is not then you did your job and got her help.. after she has recovered from her medical problem that arrest for the wqarrents and other stuff... they were wrong and shgould be punished IMO


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*good and bad*

Well, my .02 worth. Ive seen SO many things in 20 yrs of this job that I can tell you it definately changes you. I was so naive when I started this job at 22 years old. It wakes you up in a hurry. Some good and mostly bad. We usually respond to give the mother the news that her son/daughter just died in a car accident, or the failed marriage when the husband beat his wife so bad that you cant tell who she is, or someone that has just lost their job of 25 years because the company moved to Mexico or China. We dont get called when someone gets promoted, married, graduates etc.......

Dont get me wrong reading this story at face value I agree that his FIRST priority should have been to get her to the hospital or get and ambulance to the scene for help. That is OUR FIRST responsibility and arresting people after maybe. I dont know the whole story and Im sure most of you on here do not either but I WILL NOT defend a bad cop either. I also have seen good cops make stupid mistakes just like anyone else. And, if this cop did wrong he SHOULD be held accountable just like me or anyone else in society.

I just got done with a case where a former partner of mine shot himself and blamed it on a black guy. It was me and my new partner that figured out that he made the story up and it was all false. He was looking for an easy way out and had turned into a "bad apple" so to speak. We did our investigation like we do any other case and he was prosecuted and found guilty by a jury and is now in jail. Very,very sad case and the toughest case in my 20 years in law enforcement. And, believe me we just about got lynched by our "OWN" guys for a while but they eventually understood we were right and he needed to go. Many late nights laying awake second guessing ourselves.

Sorry, I got off of the subject a little. I am not defending ALL cops with this blanket statement just like I wouldnt paint them ALL with the same brush.

There are some bad. I would like to think that 99% are good, and decent and looking out for the publics best interest.

thanks for letting me vent!

Kevin


----------



## SHEEPDOG81 (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree with FiveOarcher


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

If you were pregent and bleeding, what in the world are you doing driving? The first thing to do is call 911 and get help, not jump into a car and race to the hospital.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

ceebee said:


> If you were pregent and bleeding, what in the world are you doing driving? The first thing to do is call 911 and get help, not jump into a car and race to the hospital.


Jumping into conclusion.

The question you should ask is, "If you are a cop and see a bleeding, pregnant woman, why don't you put her in your cruiser and cruise to a hospital?"


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

FiveOarcher said:


> I just got done with a case where a former partner of mine shot himself and blamed it on a black guy. It was me and my new partner that figured out that he made the story up and it was all false. He was looking for an easy way out and had turned into a "bad apple" so to speak. We did our investigation like we do any other case and he was prosecuted and found guilty by a jury and is now in jail. Very,very sad case and the toughest case in my 20 years in law enforcement. And, believe me we just about got lynched by our "OWN" guys for a while but they eventually understood we were right and he needed to go. Many late nights laying awake second guessing ourselves.
> 
> 
> Kevin


Kevin,

It is good to know that there are COPs such as yourself who are protecting the interest of the people whom you serve and not affraid to arrest all criminals (including those wearing badges). I have seen several issues where police officers go unrepremended for causing crimes which would put a civilian in the slammer because the investigating officer(s) protected his/her kind.

You are a true Champion Of the People...:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Many cops are as big of criminals as the scum they take off the street.

A LOT of them abuse the power given to them.

just a couple weeks ago. My father who works security at a hosptial. responded to a guy that broke into a security booth and for some reaosn was just settng there after some one confronted him he ran off. dad came looked every hting over, there was a stolen car radio in the booth. He told the polcie the story, one came, he took down the story. then asked my dad what he wanted to do with the radio. dad said that wasnt his decision.

the cop threw the radio in the trash!

Now, the car was probably just broken into hours or less before this. Im sure someone would have called the police and reported it. they would have ahd the radio to return.

what did they do? threw it away.

They dont care. 

I would not trust my life to a police officer arriving in time, or caring to arrive in time if my life was ever in danger. 

Im not saying all cops are like this, there are some good ones out there.

but the famous phrase on this board is the 'orange army'. thats what i would compare them too. 

Now slander me, pick a fight. I dont care. This is my opinion and nothing will ever change that. yes they have a hard job. im not denying it. but my opinions stands.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

This is from my local news...
http://www.koat.com/news/13304492/detail.html

Looks like these guys might have been taking alittle cash on the side...

Jason


----------

